# Automatic shifter dust shield



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm missing my Automatic shifter dust shield ... where might I find one?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try OPGI if not, Ames has them....E


----------

